# Learning How to do Auto Upholstery?



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

Some of you who do this for a living or a hobby, how did you learn how to do it? 
I really want to learn this and possibly get a job doing it while going to school.
Are there classes I can take to learn or is it just something you know how to do?
I kicked ass in high school home economics, so the sewing machine isn't a problem.
If anybody can point me in the right direction, it would be appreciated.
Thanks.
Nick.


----------



## dans67 (Nov 19, 2006)

The cheapest way to go about it would be to get an entry level job in a local upholstery shop. Be willing to sweep, clean, whatever they want or need for dirt cheap, and learn while you are doing it. This isn't always easy, as these are usually small shops, and it's not the most lucrative business out there, so they may be hurting for cash as it is. Heck, even work for free a few hours a week if it means getting your foot in the door, which is usually the biggest hurdle to overcome.
If you want a structured class, a lot of the mobile electronics schools are starting to offer these courses. One close to you is the Mobile Technical Training Instititute, http://mobiletechtraining.com/main.html. I noticed their ad in the PAS magazine and they are close to you. 
Good Luck,
Dan


----------



## evilcabby (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (dans67)*

x2 i practically make no money at my job but i learn from guys in the buisness for 45+ years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dans67 (Nov 19, 2006)

Getting that kind of knowledge is priceless, regardless of what you make. Plus, it's still cheaper than paying for classes, and all too often, classes are full of people that really don't want to learn.


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (dans67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dans67* »_Getting that kind of knowledge is priceless, regardless of what you make. Plus, it's still cheaper than paying for classes, and all too often, classes are full of people that really don't want to learn. 

Plus those classes are extremely expensive for a student on a budget. 
I'll have to scope some shops locally to me, to see if I can apprentice there.
But I might just buy a book or two to learn the basics.
Thanks a lot guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dans67 (Nov 19, 2006)

Books are good, then you'll at least know some info if they guys at the shop start grilling you. Watch the shows on TLC, American Hot Rod, Rides, etc. Yes, they can be trying to view sometimes, but when the cars go out for upholstery at Gabes, wow. Watching these guys put together an interior like this in the timeline that they usually have is amazing. They show a lot of the work being done, enough to grasp the concept, but there is no substitute for hands on work. 
Dan


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (dans67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dans67* »_Getting that kind of knowledge is priceless, regardless of what you make. Plus, it's still cheaper than paying for classes, and all too often, classes are full of people that really don't want to learn. 

this is such the truth i would say prob 80% of my class just did what they had to do to scrape by and pass the class


----------



## evilcabby (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

u goto wyotech flavour???


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (evilcabby)*

i do i do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by Flavourless at 9:25 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## vw_love (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

i love love love the headliner.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (vw_love)*

i too was wondering how to get into upholstery.
i saw a DIY on a shift boot. they took the boot off, cut apart all the stitches and then used the "stock" fabric as templates. then they sew the new fabric up. im sure its wayyyyyyyyy more technical and complicated than that, but i figured id grab a seat from a junkyard, tear it apart and give it a whirl. i wouldnt have much to lose. books and i dont get along very well, defintely hands on.
but lots of good info. thanks.


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Learning How to do Auto Upholstery? (iAco)*

the good thing about this trade, it seems endless and always active. With the evolution of cars and aftermarket parts and materials, it seems to be getting more and more innovative... I love it! I went to design school, but preferred a more "hands on" approach, instead of the CAD stuff. So this seemed to be the perfect career for me.


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Learning How to do Auto Upholstery? (NBSport)*

Thanks for all the great replies and tips.
I actually just found out yesterday that my Dad's Uncle has been doing upholstery for his entire life and he would love to teach me. So as soon as I get some free time, I am going to hang out with him for the weekend to see if this is something I can get myself into.
Thanks again guys, I really appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by iAco at 6:41 PM 11-5-2007_


----------



## illsmosisyou (Aug 8, 2007)

you beat me to it vw love. i really really really like that headliner. i wants it bads


----------



## bmwtech85 (Oct 20, 2007)

that headliner is bad ass, i want it, or want to know what was used to make it


----------

